# Bloom & Leaf



## Polygon (Feb 16, 2011)

I've been experimenting alot with lighting lately. Here's my try on a high and a low key macro. If you have comments or hints for improvement please don't hesitate to post .




Orchid@flickr




Skeleton@flickr


----------



## thingsIsee (Feb 16, 2011)

very nice. the first one might be a little washed out for my tast.  can't decide.


----------



## K8-90 (Feb 16, 2011)

I love the second one! The lines and contrast are fantastic, and you framed it very nicely!


----------



## mishele (Feb 16, 2011)

#2 has a incredible focus....very sharp!! Nice job!!


----------



## Dnd026 (Feb 17, 2011)

Yeah the first one is a little washed out, you should try to recover it a little in lightroom. But as said before the focus in #2 is awesome. Great job


----------



## Polygon (Feb 17, 2011)

Thanks for your comments. I also have a problem with #1 but I can't really put my finger on it. I've tried more contrast but then the dark areas look out of place. And my other attempts at editing didn't satisfy me either, it just never looked quite right.

If anyone has an idea and wants to give it a try I could upload the NEF .


----------



## Davor (Feb 17, 2011)

The first one i think is overexposed, the second one on the other hand is stunning! great textures and clarity.


----------



## mcooper (Feb 18, 2011)

The first shot is a bit washed for my overall taste, but the lightness gives it an airy, atmospheric feel (in my opinion) which I do like. Second shot is beautiful, love the composition. Good use of texture, lines and subtle depth of field. Thumbs up!


----------



## tyler_h (Feb 20, 2011)

Second shot is superb; personally a lot more appealing than the first. Great sharpness.


----------



## Stormchase (Feb 21, 2011)

That 2nd one is very nice. great captue! The first has its own feel to it. Your second one pops out of the two for sure but i like. I know its blown out and i like it that way. The center of that flower took on a life of its own. I dont want to see whats passed that flower dont care so the wash out is plesent to me. I know parts of the flower are out of frame and I like it that way too.(Its like getting a candid street shot of a woman walking and someone saying a person in the background got his hand chopped off in the crop) It is not the subject as i believe the center stigma is. the peddles of the flower push me to the center quickly. The clean exposure for the center is great. nice effect with the exposure diversity! I also like how the white blends in to the peddels nicly at the same time the focal point does. Pleasing and even. both nice shots.


----------

